# Walmart same day delivery



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Walmart plans to launch a new subscription service later this month called Walmart+ that will cost $98 a year. It will include perks like same-day delivery of groceries and general merchandise, discounts on fuel at Walmart gas stations, and early access to product deals, multiple sources told Recode.

Walmart originally planned to unveil Walmart+ in late March or April, Recode reported in February, but the retailer pushed back the launch date after the Covid-19 pandemic began sweeping across the US in March. It's unclear whether the program will launch nationally, or first on a regional level, later this month.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Did you hear Uber announced "Uber Massage". Can now order one right thru the app and a driver will get the offer to go give a back rub. For $3 and the promise of a tip you get a rub down from a genuine Uber Driver. 

Soon Lyft is offering the same service but will require the driver to throw in a "happy ending".


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Walmart has 5000+ stores ( Sams included).
Total cost for AMZN on the outsourced prime drivers is probably around 22-25/hr.
Why can't Walmart concentrate on the Great Value in-house brands and dominate.
Disinfectants, TP and others . &#129300; On 1 disinfectant container, 35 wipes , 1$ difference between Clorox and Great value.
Lower cost plus they have the locations . I was able to get 5 of them last week. Thank you.

50-60% of AMZN profit from AWS, while representing only 12-14% of total business.
AWS still growing at 30% y/y, while it slowed slightly last quarter . Walmart should be able to eat into Amzn retail side of the profit.:thumbup:


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah but they use DoorDash to deliver. Unless they plan on changing something this is doomed to fail. Anyone with 1/2 a brain rejects all the walmart orders.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

mbd said:


> Walmart has 5000+ stores ( Sams included).
> Total cost for AMZN on the outsourced prime drivers is probably around 22-25/hr.
> Why can't Walmart concentrate on the Great Value in-house brands and dominate.
> Disinfectants, TP and others . &#129300; On 1 disinfectant container, 35 wipes , 1$ difference between Clorox and Great value.
> ...


Out of the mouths of Uber drivers..........


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-breaks-into-health-insurance-2020-7
https://www.google.com/amp/s/fortun...t-plus-membership-ecommerce-amazon-prime/amp/


----------



## Harry Humpter (Apr 30, 2020)

Bygosh said:


> Yeah but they use DoorDash to deliver. Unless they plan on changing something this is doomed to fail. Anyone with 1/2 a brain rejects all the walmart orders.


That's funny. When I first started on DD earlier this year I took a few Walmart orders and when I mentioned to the Walmart guy that I didn't know that Walmart and DD were in bed together he told me I'd soon start rejecting all the Walmart orders and sure enough...


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I take them if it's a super nice neighborhood. If I accept and its apts or some kind of unpronounceable foreign name, ehm cancel.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Bygosh said:


> Yeah but they use DoorDash to deliver. Unless they plan on changing something this is doomed to fail. Anyone with 1/2 a brain rejects all the walmart orders.


It's not just DoorDash they use. In my area we have 6 Walmart's that offer delivery.
One uses DD
Two use Spark
Three use Roadie

im not sure how they determine which delivery company to use, but roadie has dropped as many as 24 deliveries at once, includes groceries and general merchandise.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Walmart plus is already active. I got notification that my membership was automatically upgraded at no additional charge LOL


----------

